# Getting enough fibre while on fodmaps diet



## Beaner (Sep 12, 2013)

Any ideas on fibre intake while I'm on fodmaps diet, I'm having little to no ibs symptoms on fodmaps diet which has been great but now having issues with constipation which isn't so great I'm drinking lots of water and eating chia seeds but nothing's moving. How are you all maintaining movements while on this diet? Thanks everyone


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

I add ground flaxseeds to a cup of warm almond milk and that seems to help
Also taking probiotics daily.


----------



## Fodmaplover (Dec 23, 2013)

I have had pretty good luck with oatmeal for breakfast, soup for lunch and a healthy dinner


----------

